# NHL hockey playoffs start tonight



## ScottySkis (Apr 12, 2012)

I love the playoffs even most year's when my favorite team usually does make it so this year is even better because NY Ranger's are having there best season since we last won a cup in 94-95. I think we will go far this year maybe finals would be nice.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 12, 2012)

Sorry, but rooting for the B's!


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 12, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> Sorry, but rooting for the B's!


That is okay I always like the Bruins to, it was great to see them win a cup recently.


----------



## meff (Apr 12, 2012)

...they started last night, although Vancouver and Pittsburgh rather they didn't.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 12, 2012)

Chris Kelly!!!!!!!!!!!!

:beer:


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 13, 2012)

Ranger's win, i could not watch because the cable company making my land lady get cable box, and she knows i moving in two weeks. So i guess I stream hockey playoffs to i move.


----------



## 4aprice (Apr 13, 2012)

Go NJ Devils.  Let's go for # 4.  Kovi, Zac and Marty ready to go.  Game on tonight.  Jersey on and ready to rock.  LETS GO DEVILS.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## SkiFanE (Apr 13, 2012)

The Bruins are in this year, right?  If so... Go B's!  Best Team Evahhhhh.... they're gonna kill the (___insert team here____)!!!  Stanley Cup is coming back, I can feel it!


----------



## jlboyell (Apr 13, 2012)

lets go flyers.  although i hate the rangers, i love what tortorella said about pittsburgh.  i hate pittsburgh most.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 14, 2012)

Ranger's start 2 game, lets go Rangers


----------



## Bene288 (Apr 14, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Ranger's start 2 game, lets go Rangers



Sometimes I wonder what these refs think. Throwing Dubinsky out was absolute bullshit.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 14, 2012)

Bene288 said:


> Sometimes I wonder what these refs think. Throwing Dubinsky out was absolute bullshit.



Thank you,  that was just a stupid call for sure.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 14, 2012)

Over time come on


----------



## Bene288 (Apr 14, 2012)

My blood pressure is never higher than during the NHL playoffs.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 14, 2012)

Well of killed it.


----------



## 4aprice (Apr 15, 2012)

Any one watching the war (philly-pit)  Lots of fun in the 1st period.  Entertaining.  Go NJ Devils tonight.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## jlboyell (Apr 15, 2012)

yes.  i hate pittsburgh.  i dont care how many andy warhol museums they open, its still a hick steel town


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 15, 2012)

O





4aprice said:


> Any one watching the war (philly-pit)  Lots of fun in the 1st period.  Entertaining.  Go NJ Devils tonight.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ


Lets go Devil's, and Martin Broder maybe best goalie I have ever seen live for sure.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 15, 2012)

May watch some of the Red Wings Sp games Jimmy Howard the Redwing  goalie was a student of the Queen's here at the local high school back when . Watched th e3rd period the other nite when he won but they took it on the chin today 3-2


----------



## Bene288 (Apr 15, 2012)

4aprice said:


> Any one watching the war (philly-pit)  Lots of fun in the 1st period.  Entertaining.  Go NJ Devils tonight.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Absolutely hate the Penguins more than any other team. Being a Bruins and Rangers fan, I should never be forced to root for Philly.
But I am this series. The truth is I actually really like the Flyers team, but they're still the Flyers... What a game that was. Lots of cheap shots on the Penguins part. The thing that is upsetting is that they usually get away with most of them.


----------



## jlboyell (Apr 15, 2012)

Bene288 said:


> Absolutely hate the Penguins more than any other team. Being a Bruins and Rangers fan, I should never be forced to root for Philly.
> But I am this series. The truth is I actually really like the Flyers team, but they're still the Flyers... What a game that was. Lots of cheap shots on the Penguins part. The thing that is upsetting is that they usually get away with most of them.



how can u be a rangers and bruins fan.  you gotta get out of the conference, not just the division


----------



## Bene288 (Apr 15, 2012)

jlboyell said:


> how can u be a rangers and bruins fan.  you gotta get out of the conference, not just the division



I don't have to do anything. There's no rule against liking two teams. I was born to a Bruins loyal family, but the first game I remember watching was the 94 cup final. Ever since then I loved the Rangers and hated the Canucks.


----------



## jlboyell (Apr 15, 2012)

i guess u like the yanks and the red sox too... its all in fun, but come on man


----------



## Bene288 (Apr 15, 2012)

jlboyell said:


> i guess u like the yanks and the red sox too... its all in fun, but come on man



Pro ball is a joke. When you're as involved and know as much about hockey as I do, location doesn't mean anything. That's what sets hockey aside from other sports. From all of my years playing, I've found that educated hockey fans most likely follows and likes several teams. Hockey has nothing to do with the Sox or the Yankees.


----------



## jlboyell (Apr 15, 2012)

if only more of us were educated in hockey...  u saw one finals game, sounds like a fair weather fan not somebody with a phd in hockey


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 16, 2012)

http://scores.nbcsports.msnbc.com/nhl/teams.asp I hope this works tonight in Westchester County, my I have no cable at my house, so i try streaming toight


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 16, 2012)

Bene288 said:


> From all of my years playing, I've found that *educated hockey fans* most likely follows and likes several teams.



Isn't that an oxymoron?

/ducks


----------



## jlboyell (Apr 16, 2012)

if it doesnt work, www.firstrowsports.eu  ads can be annoying but it always works.  i too just have internet, i know what its like.  besides sports, u dont need tv/cable


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 16, 2012)

Great win for the B's.

Wonder if Claude will let Lucic get a fighting major in Game 4.  No doubt Milan wants one


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 17, 2012)

Ranger's win with shut out, good game, Henry our goalie was amazing we would not be same team without him.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 17, 2012)

jlboyell said:


> if it doesnt work, www.firstrowsports.eu  ads can be annoying but it always works.  i too just have internet, i know what its like.  besides sports, u dont need tv/cable



Thanks i used that website,  streams of hockey are different then Hd tv, but at least i got to watch the game.


----------



## soposkier (Apr 17, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Great win for the B's.
> 
> Wonder if Claude will let Lucic get a fighting major in Game 4.  No doubt Milan wants one



I hope he puts Alzner in his place.  Make a crybaby face after being the third man in on a fight to the guy (Lucic) who is voted by his NHL peers the toughest player in the game? 
Weak move.

Im glad the game finally got physical and emotional, seems to be when the Bruins play best.


----------



## kickstand (Apr 17, 2012)

soposkier said:


> I hope he puts Alzner in his place.  Make a crybaby face after being the third man in on a fight to the guy (Lucic) who is voted by his NHL peers the toughest player in the game?
> Weak move.
> 
> Im glad the game finally got physical and emotional, seems to be when the Bruins play best.



I think Alzner is going to regret that by the end of the series.  He's not exactly what you'd call a fighter:

http://www.nhl.com/ice/player.htm?id=8473991&view=splits (scroll down to Penalties)

Lucic, on the other hand....I don't need to put up a link for hockey fans to know he's not afraid to drop the gloves.


----------



## soposkier (Apr 17, 2012)

kickstand said:


> I think Alzner is going to regret that by the end of the series.  He's not exactly what you'd call a fighter:
> 
> http://www.nhl.com/ice/player.htm?id=8473991&view=splits (scroll down to Penalties)
> 
> Lucic, on the other hand....I don't need to put up a link for hockey fans to know he's not afraid to drop the gloves.



yea heard that on the commentary, 1 fighting and 2 roughing penalties.
 Also liked Jack's comment on how Lucic couldn't make the cry baby gesture because the stanley cup ring would get in the way.


----------



## 4aprice (Apr 19, 2012)

Marty, Marty Marty.  Great SO Game 4.  Lets Go Devils.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 19, 2012)

Holtby shut down a great effort by the Bruins tonight.  Kid is good.  Bruins are not a finesse team.  They have to be the more physical team on the ice.  Tonight they didn't bring that part of their game.

Krejci is on vacation.  Had at least two wiffs at close range with perfect centering passes. Him and Marchand have been the two biggest disappointments in the playoffs for me.


----------



## kickstand (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah, the B's weren't as physical last night as they were in Game 3.  They need to get back to that again.  Not taking Game 4, especially with Backstrom out for Washington, was big.  This series could easily go either way.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 20, 2012)

4aprice said:


> Marty, Marty Marty.  Great SO Game 4.  Lets Go Devils.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



So happy to see him break shutout record for playoffs.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 20, 2012)

4aprice said:


> Marty, Marty Marty.  Great SO Game 4.  Lets Go Devils.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Brodeur was stellar last night. Unconscious.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Apr 20, 2012)

Time to start taunting my Flyers friends....


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 20, 2012)

The Penguins pulling the comeback would be epic.  Oh how Philly fans would melt after getting swept by the Bs last year and choking with a 3-0 series lead this year.

That said, I'm not all that comfortable with the Bruins making it out of the first round.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Apr 21, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> That said, I'm not all that comfortable with the Bruins making it out of the first round.




I'm not that confident either, we will see later this afternoon


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 21, 2012)

Game 5 in MSG Let's go Rangers


----------



## soposkier (Apr 22, 2012)

Johnskiismore said:


> I'm not that confident either, we will see later this afternoon





WOOOOOO!   Nasty goal by Seguin, drawing the goalie out just far enough beforepulling the trigger.  Nice steal by Krejci to set it all up.  Should be one hell of a game 7 on Wednesday.  

NHL playoffs are the best playoffs in all of sports, can't beat the intensity of every game and the fact that any team can win on any night, no guarantees. Seems like every "expert" was picking the Penguins to win the stanley cup, and now they are out. Now hoping the Kings can finish off the Canucks tonite.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 22, 2012)

we need the 94 players to show the current Rangers how to play in power plays in the playoffs, wtf typical Rangers we need some passion, Lets Go Rangers, or golf for them soon


----------



## soposkier (Apr 22, 2012)

Scotty said:


> we need the 94 players to show the current Rangers how to play in power plays in the playoffs, wtf typical Rangers we need some passion, Lets Go Rangers, or golf for them soon



Rangers suck, messier isnt walking through that door


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 23, 2012)

Well every game could be our last for rest of this series, Lets go Rangers


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 24, 2012)

http://nyc.barstoolsports.com/random-thoughts/rangers-survive-game-seven-here-we-come/ good game last night they came back to to tie and take the lead now just game 7 to win this series.


----------



## 4aprice (Apr 25, 2012)

Travis Zajac baby.  Down to 1 game Thursday night.  LETS GO DEVILS.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## jlboyell (Apr 25, 2012)

sorry bruins fans, but you knew they werent going to repeat


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 26, 2012)

jlboyell said:


> sorry bruins fans, but you knew they werent going to repeat



No one knows

The last 4 Cup Winners, 9 out of the last 11 in fact, have all lost in the 1st round of the following years playoffs.  Heck Vancouver, a finalist last year and this year's President's Cup winners were out in the 1st round as well.  When you win a Cup, you play 20-25 extra brutal games and have a short off season.  It's no wonder there hasn't been a repeat winner since 1998.

More than any other league, the NHL has found a formula for parity.  The teams are incredibly evenly matched such that what matters come playoffs is health and a hot goal tender.

The only disappointment I really have this year is that Lucic and Kreijci didn't show up in the playoffs.  Lucic doesn't need to score, but he needs to be a physical presence on the ice and he really wasn't.  Krejci is a horribly inconsistent player, so it's no surprise that he didn't show up.  

Certainly going to be an interesting off season.  I'm guessing Thomas gets shopped hard and the Tuukka era begins.  Hopefully they pick up a veteran goal scorer with good hands around the net to play with Seguin.  Alexander Semin would actually be a perfect fit.


----------



## 4aprice (Apr 26, 2012)

Shocked that the Bruins are out, not that they won't repeat, but that they did not take that game last night.  It is hard to repeat.  Lots of surprises in this years playoffs.  From a fans point of view I'm bummed the Bruins are out.  As a Devil fan I have little confidence that we will pull off our own game 7 tonight, so I was looking forward to a Philly-Boston, New York-Philly, or best of all Boston-New York match up in the next 2 rounds.  I hate to say it but I have little interest in the Nashville's, Florida's and Phoenix's of the NHL.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 26, 2012)

Game 7 for Rangers and devils tonight i like them both into we play each other, then its lets go Rangers.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 26, 2012)

Yes, I have a lot of free time now.


----------



## jlboyell (Apr 26, 2012)

deadhead, 4aprice, just some ribbing from a flyers fan.  it is the hardest tournament in sports for a reason


----------



## 4aprice (Apr 26, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Game 7 for Rangers and devils tonight i like them both into we play each other, then its lets go Rangers.



If the Devils win, we won't see the Rangers in the second round.  It will be Philly unless Ottawa scores a stunning upset.  Then we would get Washington with home ice.  LETS GO DEVILS.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 26, 2012)

http://learnedevolution.com/brooklynbowl/email/Emailer_42612.html rangers at the bowl on tv tongight


----------



## 4aprice (Apr 27, 2012)

Adam Henrique, 4 minute mark, 2nd overtime.  On to the 2nd round and our old friends Philly.  LETS GO DEVILS.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 27, 2012)

Rangers win, thanks to great goalie last night.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 27, 2012)

Happy for ya Scotty  yer boyz pulled it out ----------I live an hr south of Ottawa and watched several of their am TV show segments this am and man all of Canada is in depression :>) !


----------



## kickstand (Apr 27, 2012)

Warp Daddy said:


> I live an hr south of Ottawa and watched several of their am TV show segments this am and man all of Canada is in depression :>) !



That's right - no Canadian teams in the 2nd round...national day of mourning up there?


----------



## JimG. (Apr 27, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Rangers win, thanks to great goalie last night.



Lundquist was unconscious last night...Rangers have the hot goaltender this year.

Tortorella has them playing tough defense too...they block more shots than any other team in the NHL right now.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 27, 2012)

Warp Daddy said:


> Happy for ya Scotty  yer boyz pulled it out ----------I live an hr south of Ottawa and watched several of their am TV show segments this am and man all of Canada is in depression :>) !



Thanks Warp,


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 27, 2012)

kickstand said:


> That's right - no Canadian teams in the 2nd round...national day of mourning up there?



4 certain !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 28, 2012)

Rangers win 1 game of 2nd round,  11 more wins


----------



## jlboyell (Apr 29, 2012)

flyers devils, here goes another good series.  lets go flyers


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 29, 2012)

jlboyell said:


> flyers devils, here goes another good series.  lets go flyers


Overtime now fun game so far.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 30, 2012)

Rangers need to score more goals already.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 1, 2012)

Ranger's lost last night, series tied at 1-1, will win the next 3.


----------



## kickstand (May 1, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Ranger's lost last night, series tied at 1-1, will win the next 3.



Bruins fans thought the same thing after the Caps tied the series 1-1.  Don't be so sure.  They're a tougher team than you think.

I wouldn't be surprised at all to see a Philly-LA final.  That's a 5 and an 8.  Not the year to be an early favorite.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 1, 2012)

kickstand said:


> Bruins fans thought the same thing after the Caps tied the series 1-1.  Don't be so sure.  They're a tougher team than you think.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised at all to see a Philly-LA final.  That's a 5 and an 8.  Not the year to be an early favorite.



Anything can happen but I'm a Ranger's fan so i'm going to predict that there not going to win, honestly I am just happy that we finally have a young talented roster and hope they do not trade away our talent for over the hill players like we have in the past.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 2, 2012)

Rangers play tonight it should be a game that we come out strong on shooting the puck tonight.


----------



## jlboyell (May 3, 2012)

3 ots? im on mountain time and its getting late


----------



## ScottySkis (May 3, 2012)

Wow Rangers win triple overtime,  2 more wins to next round,  long game.


----------



## JimG. (May 3, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Wow Rangers win triple overtime,  2 more wins to next round,  long game.



Fell asleep at the end of 2nd OT...dammit!


----------



## ScottySkis (May 3, 2012)

JimG. said:


> Fell asleep at the end of 2nd OT...dammit!



Were kind of lucky to get win, I should have went to sleep to but it was fun watching, now i just get more coffee to wake up.


----------



## JimG. (May 3, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Were kind of lucky to get win, I should have went to sleep to but it was fun watching, now i just get more coffee to wake up.



Posts were clanging in the 2nd OT...Ovechkin had Lundquist beat and clanged one off the far post that should have won the game for Washington, but Rangers hit iron a few times too. Glad Gaborik got the game winner.


----------



## 4aprice (May 6, 2012)

Devils baby.  2 good home wins.  Happy B-day Marty.  Shocked we're up 3-1.  LETS GO DEVILS.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## ScottySkis (May 7, 2012)

4aprice said:


> Devils baby.  2 good home wins.  Happy B-day Marty.  Shocked we're up 3-1.  LETS GO DEVILS.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Nice, you have an experienced team with greatest goalie, i'm not surprised.


----------



## jaytrem (May 7, 2012)

4aprice said:


> Shocked we're up 3-1.



Me too, after what they did to the Penguins I wasn't feeling too optimistic.  Sure is nice to be able to actually enjoy the playoffs a bit.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 7, 2012)

The Kings are definitely the story of the playoffs so far.  1st time in history an 8 seed has knocked off the 1 and 2 seeds.  They didn't just beat Vancouver and St. Louis either, they dominated them.


----------



## jaytrem (May 7, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> The Kings are definitely the story of the playoffs so far.  1st time in history an 8 seed has knocked off the 1 and 2 seeds.  They didn't just beat Vancouver and St. Louis either, they dominated them.



Kings/Flyers would be real interesting with Richards and Carter potentially coming back to haunt them.  But yeah, the Kings are looking real good.  Seems like in the NHL it's often about peaking at the right time.


----------



## JimG. (May 8, 2012)

The Rangers win another game in an unlikely fashion...tie it with 6 seconds left, win in OT again.

I was so hyped up after the game I had trouble going to sleep; thank God the game ended at a reasonable time.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 8, 2012)

JimG. said:


> The Rangers win another game in an unlikely fashion...tie it with 6 seconds left, win in OT again.
> 
> I was so hyped up after the game I had trouble going to sleep; thank God the game ended at a reasonable time.


Our goalie was amazing to.


----------



## 4aprice (May 8, 2012)

Devil's baby.  On to the Eastern Conference Finals.  LETS GO DEVILS

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## ScottySkis (May 9, 2012)

4aprice said:


> Devil's baby.  On to the Eastern Conference Finals.  LETS GO DEVILS
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Congratulations, hopefully you be playing another team that plays less then 15 miles from each other.


----------



## JimG. (May 9, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Congratulations, hopefully you be playing another team that plays less then 15 miles from each other.



Hopefully...the comparisons to 1994 are there and playing the Devils in the conference final would be totally appropriate. That would be a war.

Even at 40 Brodeur is one of the best goalies in the league.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 9, 2012)

JimG. said:


> Hopefully...the comparisons to 1994 are there and playing the Devils in the conference final would be totally appropriate. That would be a war.
> 
> Even at 40 Brodeur is one of the best goalies in the league.



He is a an amazing goalie,  it would be a great series.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 10, 2012)

Game 7 must win for Rangers or golf for them.


----------



## JimG. (May 10, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Game 7 must win for Rangers or golf for them.



I've got the feeling that the Rangers will be playing a game 7 in every series if they actually win the cup.

I actually enjoy watching Tortorella's press conferences after losses...his utter disdain of all questions is amusing.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 10, 2012)

JimG. said:


> I've got the feeling that the Rangers will be playing a game 7 in every series if they actually win the cup.
> 
> I actually enjoy watching Tortorella's press conferences after losses...his utter disdain of all questions is amusing.



If they make it past devils i be kind of surprised truth be told, i happy we made it this far honestly.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 14, 2012)

Ranger's win game 7 and were on Devils fans, this will be a great series honestly scared of Martin because he is on his game 110%.


----------



## JimG. (May 14, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Ranger's win game 7 and were on Devils fans, this will be a great series honestly scared of Martin because he is on his game 110%.



Gonna be a war!

Don't know if I'll survive the excitement...I'm sure my Rangers will make me sweat if they pull this off and go to the finals.


----------



## 4aprice (May 14, 2012)

LETS GO DEVILS


Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## ScottySkis (May 15, 2012)

4aprice said:


> LETS GO DEVILS
> Oo
> 
> Al
> ...



Great win for Ranger's last night, shut out for us.


----------



## JimG. (May 15, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Great win for Ranger's last night, shut out for us.



Didn't expect a 3-0 win...almost too easy.

I'm sure the rest of the series won't be this way.


----------



## kickstand (May 15, 2012)

JimG. said:


> Didn't expect a 3-0 win...almost too easy.



Too easy?  It was 0-0 going into the 3rd and only 1-0 until the Rangers scored again with 8 minutes left in the game.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 15, 2012)

kickstand said:


> Too easy?  It was 0-0 going into the 3rd and only 1-0 until the Rangers scored again with 8 minutes left in the game.



Ya I was a bit scared going into the 3 period,  if we win it be a touch series,  its nice watching a goalie that is a legend and another one who will be soon.


----------



## JimG. (May 15, 2012)

kickstand said:


> Too easy?  It was 0-0 going into the 3rd and only 1-0 until the Rangers scored again with 8 minutes left in the game.



I did say almost. OK, OK it wasn't so easy, I guess I never expected a 3-0 win.

I expected the Devils to control the action all game like they did in the first period. The Rangers were lucky the score was 0-0 entering the 3rd. I figured the Devils would score first and that would be it, a 1-0 loss.

That second goal with 8 minutes left sealed the game for the Rangers. I don't figure the next game will end up 3-0...I'm expecting one goal games decided in OT.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 16, 2012)

Tonights game will be tough but we can do it, let's go Ranger's.


----------



## 4aprice (May 16, 2012)

Phew.  Tough game but nice win Devils.  Best of 5 now.  LETS GO DEVILS.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## ScottySkis (May 17, 2012)

4aprice said:


> Phew.  Tough game but nice win Devils.  Best of 5 now.  LETS GO DEVILS.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Congratulations on win it was all about defense which I love,  Martin was amazing again to, onto game 3 in NJ so far away from Nyc lol.


----------



## 4aprice (May 17, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Congratulations on win it was all about defense which I love,  Martin was amazing again to, onto game 3 in NJ so far away from Nyc lol.



NHL needs to get its act together.  1 pm game Saturday. seriously?  Put the game at night.  Who wants to waste a beautiful Saturday afternoon in May.  I would think the TV ratings would be better a night too.  LETS GO DEVILS

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## JimG. (May 17, 2012)

4aprice said:


> Phew.  Tough game but nice win Devils.  Best of 5 now.  LETS GO DEVILS.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Devils spent alot of time in the Rangers end of the ice. If that pattern continues I don't see how the Rangers can win the series. Lundquist was standing on his head making saves and they still lost.

Still, I'm seeing nothing but a 7 game series here.


----------



## jaytrem (May 17, 2012)

4aprice said:


> NHL needs to get its act together.  1 pm game Saturday. seriously?



I'll go outside and chop some wood between periords, or maybe during if it's too stressfull.

Interesting fact (at least I thought so).  If it end up Rangers/Kings the Rangers will have played the lowest possible seeds thoughout the playoffs (8,7,6,8 ), while the Kings will have played the highest (1,2,3,1).  Kinda crazy, eh?  Guess there's a lot of parity in the NHL, unless of course you live in Columbus or Long Island.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 17, 2012)

jaytrem said:


> I'll go outside and chop some wood between periords, or maybe during if it's too stressfull.
> 
> Interesting fact (at least I thought so).  If it end up Rangers/Kings the Rangers will have played the lowest possible seeds thoughout the oplayoffs (8,7,6,8 ), while the Kings will have played the highest (1,2,3,1).  Kinda crazy, eh?  Guess there's a lot of parity in the NHL, unless of course you live in Columbus or Long Island.


I kind figured we might louse, but at least we got good team for years to come,  and how do I justify drinking at 1 pm.


----------



## Cornhead (May 17, 2012)

I'm not a hockey fan but, did anyone see that save that Martin Brodeur  made while laying on his stomach? The guy shooting the puck tried to flip it over him, he kicked blind with his heel, it was amazing!


----------



## ScottySkis (May 17, 2012)

Cornhead said:


> I'm not a hockey fan but, did anyone see that save that Martin Brodeur  made while laying on his stomach? The guy shooting the puck tried to flip it over him, he kicked blind with his heel, it was amazing!


You should see him live,  greatest goalie ever! !!


----------



## 4aprice (May 17, 2012)

Scotty said:


> You should see him live,  greatest goalie ever! !!



Scotty:  

As a Devil fan it has been a pleasure to watch Marty over the last 20 years.  Greatest goalie ever?, I don't know.  I would really love to see him get that #4 and match the great Patrick Roy.  This will probably be his last chance.  My hope would be that if the Devils were to win it that he would retire.  We certainly are going to miss him when he does.  He really changed the game and I mean that in that the NHL changed the rules because of him. (ie the trapazoid)  Between 1994 and 2004 he (and the Devils) won 3 cups, should have won 4 (should have beat Colorado in 2001) and could have won 5 (if they had won the 94 series you have to think they would have beaten Vancouver)  The Hall of Fame awaits him.  LETS GO DEVILS

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## ScottySkis (May 18, 2012)

O





4aprice said:


> Scotty:
> 
> As a Devil fan it has been a pleasure to watch Marty over the last 20 years.  Greatest goalie ever?, I don't know.  I would really love to see him get that #4 and match the great Patrick Roy.  This will probably be his last chance.  My hope would be that if the Devils were to win it that he would retire.  We certainly are going to miss him when he does.  He really changed the game and I mean that in that the NHL changed the rules because of him. (ie the trapazoid)  Between 1994 and 2004 he (and the Devils) won 3 cups, should have won 4 (should have beat Colorado in 2001) and could have won 5 (if they had won the 94 series you have to think they would have beaten Vancouver)  The Hall of Fame awaits him.  LETS GO DEVILS
> 
> ...



I mean i'm a Rangers dye hard fan, but truely loved watching Martin beat the Rangers and win his cups, its been a fun 20 years almost now of watching,  he be going to hall asap, i kind of hope he wins one more cup, even if that means Rangers, don't advance, i'm sure the next few games Marty will be fantastic.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 19, 2012)

Lets go Ranger's,  i guess I have a good excuse to drink early in afternoon.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 19, 2012)

Rangers not shooting the puck, so far.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 19, 2012)

4aprice said:


> NHL needs to get its act together.  1 pm game Saturday. seriously?  Put the game at night.  Who wants to waste a beautiful Saturday afternoon in May.  I would think the TV ratings would be better a night too.  LETS GO DEVILS
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



So NBC can show at 8 pm American does(not) have talent.


----------



## 4aprice (May 19, 2012)

Ugh.  Another game where we play great for 2 periods and fall in the 3rd.  Lundquist is amazing.  I think we're in trouble.  LETS GO DEVILS

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## ScottySkis (May 19, 2012)

4aprice said:


> Ugh.  Another game where we play great for 2 periods and fall in the 3rd.  Lundquist is amazing.  I think we're in trouble.  LETS GO DEVILS
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ


Both goalies were amazing and Devils were beating Rangers into third period and Rangers finally scored. Lets go Rangers:wink:


----------



## ScottySkis (May 21, 2012)

Martin just fantastic so far, unfortunately hes in net for the Devil's,  but one more period to go, come we can score 3 more goals in 3 period. Rangers louse, all tied up series,  we need help,  I honesty think Martin and the Devils will bring their A game so i hope were ready.


----------



## 4aprice (May 22, 2012)

Nice bounce back from Saturday.  Now down to the best 2 out of 3.  A little nastiness too.  Guess this is what we should expect from these rivals.  LETS GO DEVILS

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## JimG. (May 22, 2012)

4aprice said:


> Nice bounce back from Saturday.  Now down to the best 2 out of 3.  A little nastiness too.  Guess this is what we should expect from these rivals.  LETS GO DEVILS
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Brodeur was his usual amazing self last night...I said it at the start and you know it's true, this series is going 7 games.

Really enjoying the animosity between Tortorella and Deboer...great theater!


----------



## ScottySkis (May 23, 2012)

Rangers were getting spanked, but catching up slowly.


----------



## jaytrem (May 23, 2012)

Who were those goalies tonight?  I didn't recognize either of them.  

Crazy game, I think I should go get some blood pressure pills before game 6.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 24, 2012)

jaytrem said:


> Who were those goalies tonight?  I didn't recognize either of them.
> 
> Crazy game, I think I should go get some blood pressure pills before game 6.



Well they needed the defense to step it up, congratulations to Devils fans your team is playing harder then mind, we need two more but it be tough,  lets go Ranger's.


----------



## 4aprice (May 24, 2012)

To quote Yogi Berra "Its deja vu all over again".  We (the Devils and their fans) were in this same position 18 years ago. (can't believe it was that long ago).  I certainly hope that history does not repeat itself.  I will not throw dirt on the Ranger's until that final buzzer sounds and the Devils have the lead.  LETS GO DEVILS

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## jaytrem (May 24, 2012)

4aprice said:


> I will not throw dirt on the Ranger's until that final buzzer sounds and the Devils have the lead.  LETS GO DEVILS
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Yeah, it's still far from over.  Elimination games are always tough, I'm sure the Rangers will bring everything the got.  For now I'm just thankfull we survied game 6, stupid 3 goal leads!!!

Scotty, thanks for your graciousness, may the best team win.


----------



## JimG. (May 24, 2012)

The game was a microcosm of the series so far...Devils get ahead, Rangers catch up.

Both goalies were less than spectacular last night. I was kind of glad it ended in regulation, I was too tired to last through OT.

See all you Devils fans back at the Garden for game 7...we all know that's where we are headed.

And the longer the LA Kings sit the better for the Eastern Conference winner.


----------



## jaytrem (May 24, 2012)

JimG. said:


> And the longer the LA Kings sit the better for the Eastern Conference winner.



I don't know, the Rangers often look tired out there.  I think that might be a big part of the reason the Devils are doing so well.  The high of winning a couple days before the next round might carry over a bit, but I think I'd rather have the extra days off.


----------



## kickstand (May 24, 2012)

jaytrem said:


> I don't know, the Rangers often look tired out there.  I think that might be a big part of the reason the Devils are doing so well.  The high of winning a couple days before the next round might carry over a bit, but I think I'd rather have the extra days off.



And couple the fact that both teams are tired, it doesn't matters who LA plays, I think they're the favorite.  The eastern conference plays a much more physical game than the western, but it's hard to keep that up when you're tired.  LA is great at taking advantage of mistakes, and you tend to make more mistakes when you're tired.

Plus, assuming it's NYR, they'll have played the maximum number of games needed to make the Cup finals, where as LA has played only 2 over the minimum.  You can't dismiss a team having that much rest and that much less wear and tear on their bodies.


----------



## JimG. (May 24, 2012)

kickstand said:


> And couple the fact that both teams are tired, it doesn't matters who LA plays, I think they're the favorite.  The eastern conference plays a much more physical game than the western, but it's hard to keep that up when you're tired.  LA is great at taking advantage of mistakes, and you tend to make more mistakes when you're tired.
> 
> Plus, assuming it's NYR, they'll have played the maximum number of games needed to make the Cup finals, where as LA has played only 2 over the minimum.  You can't dismiss a team having that much rest and that much less wear and tear on their bodies.



It's happened many times before that the "hot" team in the playoffs wins a semifinal series early and then has to sit and watch the other semi go to 7 games. By the time the finals start the edge the hot team has because they are playing well disappears because of all the rest.

Alot of experts say the Kings weren't really an 8 seed, but their record over the regular season put them there. That counts for something and it is certainly possible that they will revert to their regular season form. 

Not saying it's a given, just saying.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 24, 2012)

jaytrem said:


> I don't know, the Rangers often look tired out there.  I think that might be a big part of the reason the Devils are doing so well.  The high of winning a couple days before the next round might carry over a bit, but I think I'd rather have the extra days off.



Ranger's are a inexperienced in playoffs,  so I have no problem losing to fantastic Martin,  its been a great 20 years of seeing him save so many pucks, i kind of want him to win one more cup,  and Ranger's should be set for a few seasons to go into deep playoffs rounds.


----------



## jaytrem (May 24, 2012)

JimG. said:


> Alot of experts say the Kings weren't really an 8 seed, but their record over the regular season put them there. That counts for something and it is certainly possible that they will revert to their regular season form.



There's just so much parity these days I think it's hard to predict anything.  I wouldn't be surpised is any of the 3 remaining teams missed the playoffs next year.  I rememeber looking at the 1 through 8 seeds before the playoffs started and thought anybody other than the Panthers and Senators could win it (Florida was in a huge slump).


----------



## kickstand (May 24, 2012)

JimG. said:


> It's happened many times before that the "hot" team in the playoffs wins a semifinal series early and then has to sit and watch the other semi go to 7 games. By the time the finals start the edge the hot team has because they are playing well disappears because of all the rest.



I agree.  Sometimes sitting is not the best thing.  However, the NHL is going to make them sit anyway.  Even if the Devils take Game 6 on Friday, they're all sitting around until next Wednesday:

http://www.nhl.com/ice/news.htm?id=632441

So, assuming the Devils are getting hot after taking 2 straight from NYR to win it, they have to sit another 5 days.  Personally, I can't stand the way scheduling is done most of the time, but it is what it is.  Possibly going all of Memorial Day weekend without any playoff hockey stinks.


----------



## JimG. (May 24, 2012)

kickstand said:


> I agree.  Sometimes sitting is not the best thing.  However, the NHL is going to make them sit anyway.  Even if the Devils take Game 6 on Friday, they're all sitting around until next Wednesday:
> 
> http://www.nhl.com/ice/news.htm?id=632441
> 
> So, assuming the Devils are getting hot after taking 2 straight from NYR to win it, they have to sit another 5 days.  Personally, I can't stand the way scheduling is done most of the time, but it is what it is.  Possibly going all of Memorial Day weekend without any playoff hockey stinks.



Yeah, the NHL and NBA do this dumb scheduling stuff. Drags these series out forever, takes away from the excitement.


----------



## JimG. (May 25, 2012)

Congratulations Devils fans...my Rangers gave you all you could handle but it wasn't enough.

BEAT LA!


----------



## jlboyell (May 26, 2012)

at least the penguins are out.  gotta root for the kings, its philadelphia west.  mike richards, jeff carter, simon gagne, gotta root for em.  oh yeah im a flyers fan...


----------



## jaytrem (May 26, 2012)

JimG. said:


> Congratulations Devils fans...my Rangers gave you all you could handle but it wasn't enough.
> 
> BEAT LA!



Thanks, can't believe the Devils are in the finals.  Was crazy how things were matching up like 1994 so much.  Very happy there is no game 7, don't think the old ticker could have handled it.


----------



## 4aprice (May 26, 2012)

JimG. said:


> Congratulations Devils fans...my Rangers gave you all you could handle but it wasn't enough.
> 
> BEAT LA!



JimG, Scotty:

I want to say Thank You for the way you guys handled this series.  Hockey is such an emotional game and its easy to get down in the gutter, but you guys kept it on the up and up.  I do think I have an idea of how you guys feel today because of what happened 18 years ago last night.  As a Devil fan it was a long wait but it finally feels like that cloud is gone.(It was always there despite winning 3 cups)  The New York Rangers are a GREAT team, have GREAT fans and I think a very bright future.  Remember after that crushing defeat in 94 the Devils won the cup the next year so keep your chins up.

LA is going to be a steep mountain to climb.  Really hope Marty can get #4 and match the great Patrick Roy.  LETS GO DEVILS

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## ScottySkis (May 26, 2012)

4aprice said:


> JimG, Scotty:
> 
> I want to say Thank You for the way you guys handled this series.  Hockey is such an emotional game and its easy to get down in the gutter, but you guys kept it on the up and up.  I do think I have an idea of how you guys feel today because of what happened 18 years ago last night.  As a Devil fan it was a long wait but it finally feels like that cloud is gone.(It was always there despite winning 3 cups)  The New York Rangers are a GREAT team, have GREAT fans and I think a very bright future.  Remember after that crushing defeat in 94 the Devils won the cup the next year so keep your chins up.
> 
> ...



Thanks Alex, I really always have loved Martin and am happy for him, Rangers honestly played better in regular season then there talent I always thought we were a good team with a great goalie. I think that as long as we do not do what we did in past(trading away good young players for stars that are not in their youth years we should have lots more great post seasons to come. I am happy for Devils and their fans and will root for them to beat LA. I want to see Martin drink from the cup he has been great for hockey and I been lucky to see him live several times and will always have found memories, lets go Devils.


----------



## JimG. (May 26, 2012)

4aprice said:


> JimG, Scotty:
> 
> I want to say Thank You for the way you guys handled this series.  Hockey is such an emotional game and its easy to get down in the gutter, but you guys kept it on the up and up.  I do think I have an idea of how you guys feel today because of what happened 18 years ago last night.  As a Devil fan it was a long wait but it finally feels like that cloud is gone.(It was always there despite winning 3 cups)  The New York Rangers are a GREAT team, have GREAT fans and I think a very bright future.  Remember after that crushing defeat in 94 the Devils won the cup the next year so keep your chins up.
> 
> ...



My team played well, that's all I ever hope for. Brodeur was better than Lundquist in the last 2 games by a hair and that's all it took.

Alot of upside for NY in years to come.


----------



## 4aprice (May 29, 2012)

Finals start tomorrow.  Marty goes for #4.  LETS GO DEVILS

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## ScottySkis (May 29, 2012)

4aprice said:


> Finals start tomorrow.  Marty goes for #4.  LETS GO DEVILS
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



+1


----------



## 4aprice (May 30, 2012)

LETS GO DEVILS

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## ScottySkis (May 30, 2012)

4aprice said:


> LETS GO DEVILS
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



I wanted to see NJ and Marty get his 4 cup.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 31, 2012)

Sorry Devils lost in overtime,  i thought the rest would hurt LA.


----------



## jaytrem (May 31, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Sorry Devils lost in overtime,  i thought the rest would hurt LA.



Looked like both teams came out real nervous.  Kings settled down first.  Looked like the devils might sneak out a win, but not quite.  Stupid play by Parise to glove the puck in, not sure what he was thinking on that one.


----------



## 4aprice (May 31, 2012)

jaytrem said:


> Looked like both teams came out real nervous.  Kings settled down first.  Looked like the devils might sneak out a win, but not quite. * Stupid play by Parise to glove the puck in, not sure what he was thinking on that one*.



Tough loss.  I wonder what the call would have been if it hit an LA stick as Parise did that because it was awefully close.  Fayne missing the net 1//2 way through the 3rd brought out the biggest groans here.  Saturday is a must.  LETS GO DEVILS.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## jaytrem (May 31, 2012)

4aprice said:


> I wonder what the call would have been if it hit an LA stick as Parise did that because it was awefully close.



I was wondering that myself.  Good question for Kerry Fraser (retired ref)...

http://www.tsn.ca/blogs/kerry_fraser/?id=397140

At any rate, I figure if Parise doesn't glove that puck, there's a 50/50 chance Zajac knocks it home.  Doh!!!


----------



## JimG. (May 31, 2012)

4aprice said:


> Tough loss.  I wonder what the call would have been if it hit an LA stick as Parise did that because it was awefully close.  Fayne missing the net 1//2 way through the 3rd brought out the biggest groans here.  Saturday is a must.  LETS GO DEVILS.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Real tough. Frankly, it was hard to tell who had alot of time off and who didn't.

Save for the dumb play in overtime that gave LA the winning goal and a few missed chances that would have won it for NJ in regulation I thought NJ played dead even with the "mighty" Kings. Honestly, I was not really impressed with LA.

I doubt LA is going to run off and win this thing easily.


----------



## JimG. (Jun 3, 2012)

Ouch, another OT loss...I guess it's going to be LA's year finally.

2 more to go though.


----------



## jaytrem (Jun 4, 2012)

Looks like it's gonna be Devils in 7.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 5, 2012)

jaytrem said:


> Looks like it's gonna be Devils in 7.


Did devil's defense play better then have been?


----------



## jaytrem (Jun 5, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Did devil's defense play better then have been?



No, just false optimism.  They look like they're out of gas.  Kings are havning the most amazing run ever.  Only team to ever be up 3-0 in every series.  But the NHL is funny, a four game slump could come out of nowhere.  Doubt it will, but ya never know.


----------



## 4aprice (Jun 5, 2012)

Congrats to The LA Kings.  They certainly deserve this.  This reminds me of the thrashing the Devils put on Detroit back in 1995. (what goes around, comes around).  Gotta wonder what the Flyers were thinking when they let go of Richards and Carter.  While I don't see any miracles it was a fun run and certainly made the spring go by fast.  May be a long time before we see the Devils in this position again.  Marty and Hedberg retireing, Elias nearing retirement too, Parise and Salvadore probably gone (free agents) IMO not a bright future.  (for one last time probably) LETS GO DEVILS.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ

PS Any Bruins fans thoughts on Tim Thomas taking next year off?  Surprised me.


----------



## jaytrem (Jun 5, 2012)

4aprice said:


> IMO not a bright future.



Considering how consistantly successful they've been over the years, I'm surprised you feel that way.  For the first time in forever I feel we have a stable coaching situation (of course I could be wrong).  Got the possible rookie of the year and the scouting staff always seems to find a lot of gems that other teams overlook.  I dont expect them to make ther finals every year, but the playoffs should never be considered out of reach, and once there you never know.


----------



## kickstand (Jun 5, 2012)

4aprice said:


> Gotta wonder what the Flyers were thinking when they let go of Richards and Carter.
> 
> PS Any Bruins fans thoughts on Tim Thomas taking next year off?  Surprised me.



I heard it was a bad locker room with those guys.  I mean, Richards was the captain and they shipped him out.  It must have been bad.  And Carter was not exactly happy to be in Columbus after the trade.  It was addition by subtraction for the Blue Jackets.  Must have been an eye opening situation for him, being traded from 2 different teams within 6 months.  The Flyers ended up with Voracek and 2 picks for Carter.  I think one of the picks ended up being Coutourier, so Carter for Voracek and Coutourier....I'd do that every time.

As a B's fan, I'm on the fence about the Thomas thing.  I wish there were another way to handle it, since there is still a $5m cap hit.  I can't imagine he is going to come back the same player he is now.  However, I think Tuukka Rask deserves a chance to start.  I believe he is a RFA, so hopefully the B's can get him signed.  I think they will, since this is now an ideal situation for Tuukka.

A guy on NECN has an interesting take on the Thomas situation.  All the media has been showing are bits and pieces of the Facebook postings.  I haven't seen the postings, but this guy read the whole thing and he said, reading between the lines, it sounds like a guy who is trying to keep his family together.  If that IS the case, Tim should take as much time as he needs.  If he makes it back to hockey, great.  If not, family is more important.


----------



## JimG. (Jun 5, 2012)

It's not looking good for the Devils.

And LA is certainly on one of the most impressive playoff runs ever...who could have guessed this?

Still would like to see NJ win a game.


----------



## kickstand (Jun 6, 2012)

kickstand said:


> 4aprice said:
> 
> 
> > Gotta wonder what the Flyers were thinking when they let go of Richards and Carter.
> ...



Stumbled upon this link while reading another article today.  This should clear up the Philly/Carter-Richards thing.....

http://sports.yahoo.com/nhl/blog/pu...tying-for-carterrichards-deals?urn=nhl,wp9667


----------



## jaytrem (Jun 6, 2012)

kickstand said:


> Stumbled upon this link while reading another article today.  This should clear up the Philly/Carter-Richards thing.....
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nhl/blog/pu...tying-for-carterrichards-deals?urn=nhl,wp9667



I guess they didn't learn anything from the Gretzky era Oilers.  More drinking and drugs = more Cups.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 6, 2012)

JimG. said:


> It's not looking good for the Devils.
> 
> And LA is certainly on one of the most impressive playoff runs ever...who could have guessed this?
> 
> Still would like to see NJ win a game.



I really believe tonight Devils and Marty will get a shut out.


----------



## JimG. (Jun 6, 2012)

End 2nd...

No matter the outcome, Brodeur is an all-time great goaltender.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 6, 2012)

JimG. said:


> End 2nd...
> 
> No matter the outcome, Brodeur is an all-time great goaltender.



I have not watched yet is it close for Devil's?  And yes Martin will probably go down as 2 nd greatest goalie of all times, if not the best ever.


----------



## legalskier (Jun 6, 2012)

Scotty said:


> I have not watched yet is it close for Devil's?



They live to play another day.  Great work by Marty.


----------



## jaytrem (Jun 7, 2012)

I see San Antonio won their first 10 playoff games and then lost the last 4.  Perhaps the Kings would like to do something similar.  Glad the'yre coming back to Jersey for at least 1 more. Certainly could use the gate receipts.


----------



## JimG. (Jun 7, 2012)

Scotty said:


> I have not watched yet is it close for Devil's?  And yes Martin will probably go down as 2 nd greatest goalie of all times, if not the best ever.



Marty had a few close calls in the 3rd, Kings hit the post a few times. 

The Devils played tough...they scored and then the refs basically gave LA a goal with a very soft penalty call on Clarkson, but the Devils hung in there and scored again, then an empty netter.

I would love to see NJ win again and at least make LA sweat.


----------



## 4aprice (Jun 7, 2012)

Woohoo, we live for a day.  Time to whip out all the cliches.  One shift, one period at a time.  Lets go back to LA next week.  Get to say it at least one more time LETS GO DEVILS.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## JimG. (Jun 7, 2012)

4aprice said:


> Woohoo, we live for a day.  Time to whip out all the cliches.  One shift, one period at a time.  Lets go back to LA next week.  Get to say it at least one more time LETS GO DEVILS.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Look at the Spurs...20 wins in a row, then they lose 4 straight and they are home for the summer.

LA is ripe for the picking.


----------



## jaytrem (Jun 7, 2012)

JimG. said:


> Look at the Spurs...20 wins in a row, then they lose 4 straight and they are home for the summer.
> 
> LA is ripe for the picking.



Yeah, we got em right where we want em!!!  Let em win the first 3 so they're overconfident and then take 4 in a row.  I love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## legalskier (Jun 8, 2012)

*Porn Star Taylor Stevens distraction at Kings game doesn't faze Devils coach*
Story: http://www.examiner.com/article/por...ction-at-kings-game-doesn-t-faze-devils-coach


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 9, 2012)

Lets go Devil's


----------



## JimG. (Jun 9, 2012)

Go Devils...3-2

LA's going down.


----------



## jaytrem (Jun 11, 2012)

JimG. said:


> Go Devils...3-2
> 
> LA's going down.



Sounds good to me!!!

Got a physical scheduled tomorrow morning for life insurance.  Hope my blood pressure is back to normal by then.

GO DEVILS!!!


----------



## 4aprice (Jun 11, 2012)

I only saw the last 1:30 of the game on Sat and that from a Pizza stand on the Wildwood boardwalk. (Flyer country)  One more road victory and we bring it home for #7.  Like fighting off a set point in tennis, I get to say it one more time.  LETS GO DEVILS

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## 4aprice (Jun 12, 2012)

Congrats to the LA Kings.  It was a fun ride but we came up short.   The penalty was a tough pill to swallow but it is what it is and the Kings certainly deserved to win the cup.  Will be very interesting to see what happens this off season (maybe devastating for the Devs).  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## kickstand (Jun 12, 2012)

Hate to see Brodeur put up such a stinker on what will probably be his last Cup game, but LA fully took advantage of that 5-minute major.  Haven't seen one of those in a while, and it's definitely the first time I've seen 3 goals scored on one.  Good stuff.


----------



## JimG. (Jun 12, 2012)

4aprice said:


> Congrats to the LA Kings.  It was a fun ride but we came up short.   The penalty was a tough pill to swallow but it is what it is and the Kings certainly deserved to win the cup.  Will be very interesting to see what happens this off season (maybe devastating for the Devs).
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Devils got screwed with that penalty. Game over after they score 3 goals. How do they call that a major penalty?? And I'm not a Devils fan, but I was hoping for a game 7.

Now I hate the Kings and those refs who screwed us all out of a cup decided on the ice, not with whistles.


----------



## jaytrem (Jun 12, 2012)

JimG. said:


> Devils got screwed with that penalty. Game over after they score 3 goals. How do they call that a major penalty??



I don't know, it seemed pretty legit to me.  It was exactly what they were trying to crack down on all year.  Definitely sucked though.  Anyway, it was a great and surprising run.  That Jonathan Quick is amazing.  Will be interesting to see if he's another flash in the pan of if he can sustain.  He a free agent after next season, grew up a Rangers fan.  Hmmmmm.......


----------



## kickstand (Jun 12, 2012)

JimG. said:


> Devils got screwed with that penalty. Game over after they score 3 goals. How do they call that a major penalty?? And I'm not a Devils fan, but I was hoping for a game 7.
> 
> Now I hate the Kings and those refs who screwed us all out of a cup decided on the ice, not with whistles.



http://www.nhl.com/ice/page.htm?id=26329

Bernier didn't play the puck, had a solid 10-12 feet to change his course and busted up Scuderi's face enough in 2 places that there was a delay to clean the blood off the ice.  How is that NOT a 5-minute major?


----------



## JimG. (Jun 12, 2012)

kickstand said:


> http://www.nhl.com/ice/page.htm?id=26329
> 
> Bernier didn't play the puck, had a solid 10-12 feet to change his course and busted up Scuderi's face enough in 2 places that there was a delay to clean the blood off the ice.  How is that NOT a 5-minute major?



Just a bitter hockey fan who wanted to see one last game.

Of course, the Devils could have done a better job of killing that penalty and only give up say 1 goal instead of 3.

Easier to blame the refs.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 12, 2012)

Marty I think wants another cup I think he will come back for next season


----------



## jaywbigred (Jun 12, 2012)

jaytrem said:


> Sounds good to me!!!
> 
> Got a physical scheduled tomorrow morning for life insurance.  Hope my blood pressure is back to normal by then.
> 
> GO DEVILS!!!


 Hope you've looked into an Irrevocable Life Insurance Trust!!!



JimG. said:


> Devils got screwed with that penalty. Game over after they score 3 goals. How do they call that a major penalty?? And I'm not a Devils fan, but I was hoping for a game 7.
> 
> Now I hate the Kings and those refs who screwed us all out of a cup decided on the ice, not with whistles.


 I agree, but it is more a question of how the hit on Gionta 10 seconds earlier was not called exactly the same. The only real difference was the extent of the injury. If anything, Stoll's hit was more violent in the way he strided and especially the way he followed through with his arms. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9ydglfO0Mg



kickstand said:


> http://www.nhl.com/ice/page.htm?id=26329
> 
> Bernier didn't play the puck, had a solid 10-12 feet to change his course and busted up Scuderi's face enough in 2 places that there was a delay to clean the blood off the ice.  How is that NOT a 5-minute major?


Because it is purely a discretionary call on the part of the ref, and there was no apparent intent to injure, no extra strides, no use of elbows, forearms, or hands, no targeting of the head. If you watch from 0:40 of the replay I posted above, his last stride is at the face off dot, and he actually brakes before contact. It was only violent because of the awkward distance between Scuderi and the boards. And given the degree of discretion that is involved with the penalty, the real issue is the huge gap in the application of that discretion between that hit and the one that occurred just seconds earlier. For the first to be a non-penalty and the second to be a 5 minute major and game misconduct seems completely incongruent. Of course, it was the Devils PK that turned an unfair application of the rules into the series deciding play.


JimG. said:


> Just a bitter hockey fan who wanted to see one last game.
> 
> Of course, the Devils could have done a better job of killing that penalty and only give up say 1 goal instead of 3.
> 
> Easier to blame the refs.


 Exactly. Big question as to what this playoffs would have been like if the Devil PK that set the all-time NHL record for regular season PK% had shown up in the playoffs...or if Kovalchuk had been healthy...

The Kings deserved to win, perhaps based on Quick's play alone, but this was a closer series than the idiots on NBC ever gave credit for, and I think the Devs actually had the better play for the majority of the series.

Get Kovy healthy, sign Parise and Marty, bring a young goalie up for a quasi-platoon, and let's do it again next year.


----------



## kickstand (Jun 13, 2012)

jaywbigred said:


> I agree, but it is more a question of how the hit on Gionta 10 seconds earlier was not called exactly the same. The only real difference was the extent of the injury. If anything, Stoll's hit was more violent in the way he strided and especially the way he followed through with his arms.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9ydglfO0Mg
> 
> ...



Personally, I think the non-call on Stoll was because it didn't look as bad as the Bernier hit.  There was no glass for Gionta to ram his face into, so he sort of folded over the boards.  Not sure if that's better or worse, but I believe that was a factor in the non-call.

When you look at the Bernier hit on a replay, particularly from the overhead camera, it looks like more of an unfortunate hit than a malicious one.  He didn't have as much room as I thought he did, and I can totally see how Bernier thought Scuderi would keep the puck on the forehand and continue behind the net, not backhand it and slam on the brakes, like he did.  However, we have the luxury of replay.  In real-time, at ice level and depending on the ref's view (the one who called it was along the left boards), I can absolutely see how they called that.  Maybe a more appropriate call would have been a double-minor, but that's the type of hit the NHL is trying to eliminate from the game.  It's a shame it happened in the deciding game of the Cup finals.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 13, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...9854271933.393280.284038321932&type=3&theater the Stanley cup is now can be eaten lol


----------



## jaywbigred (Jun 14, 2012)

kickstand said:


> Personally, I think the non-call on Stoll was because it didn't look as bad as the Bernier hit.  There was no glass for Gionta to ram his face into, so he sort of folded over the boards.  Not sure if that's better or worse, but I believe that was a factor in the non-call.
> 
> When you look at the Bernier hit on a replay, particularly from the overhead camera, it looks like more of an unfortunate hit than a malicious one.  He didn't have as much room as I thought he did, and I can totally see how Bernier thought Scuderi would keep the puck on the forehand and continue behind the net, not backhand it and slam on the brakes, like he did.  However, we have the luxury of replay.  In real-time, at ice level and depending on the ref's view (the one who called it was along the left boards), I can absolutely see how they called that.  Maybe a more appropriate call would have been a double-minor, but that's the type of hit the NHL is trying to eliminate from the game.  It's a shame it happened in the deciding game of the Cup finals.



I think that is a fair assessment, except for the part about the type of hit they have been trying to target for extra penalties. There was no targeting of the head in that penalty. They other thing that totally went missing was the punch to the head as the Devils touched up, which was absolutely nasty. Start watching #25 for the Kings, the puck carrier, at around the 17 second mark. That was a targeted head shot. Just a really bad sequence for the refs, the Devils, and frankly, for hockey. But the Devils did not show the resilience of a champion. Too bad.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 22, 2012)

well this is about the regular season but I put it the playoff one, Henrik Lundqvist wins first Vezina Trophy for this past season http://blueshirtsunited.com/videos/1770/lundqvist-wins-the-vezina


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 12, 2012)

Lord Stanley Cup lamp I must by this lol


----------



## JimG. (Jul 12, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Lord Stanley Cup lamp I must by this lol



Since the packaging is in French, I wonder if you have to go to Canada to get one.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 12, 2012)

The Rangers got a great player here we now have a great team to make the playoff hopefully for a few seasons to come http://rangers.nhl.com/club/news.htm?id=638476


----------



## Bene288 (Aug 13, 2012)

Scotty said:


> The Rangers got a great player here we now have a great team to make the playoff hopefully for a few seasons to come http://rangers.nhl.com/club/news.htm?id=638476



So excited for the Rangers!


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 13, 2012)

Great addition for the Rangers.  That's a nice one-two scoring punch between Nash and Gaborik.  My only concern if I were a Rangers fan is the team has a ton of cap space tied up between three players in Gaborik, Richards and Nash.  If that trio doesn't put them over the top or if one of them gets hurt, they will have a hard time making any meaningful adjustments within the cap restraints.  

That said, every team has it's faults with bad signings.  The Bruins are dumb on the bottom end of the scale.  There's not a guy on the team who makes less than a million. Lots of guys in the 2-3M range that are overpaid.  Krecji at $5M is a joke.  And of course we have the whole Tim Thomas fiasco going on.  I think it's total bullshit that his $5M counts against next seasons cap even though it's his choice for not playing.  Such a weird situation regarding Thomas.  I can't think of any Boston sports player in recent memory who has gone from universally loved to universally hated in 10 months like Thomas has.  This would be true even if he said he was going to play next season.  Most people wanted to see him traded after the season was through due to his age and acting like a total asshat and being a distraction to the team publicly this past season.


----------



## Bene288 (Aug 14, 2012)

The B's have the least cap space available. I heard the Bruins were trying to appeal to the NHLPA about the whole Thomas situation. I'm not sure what they'll accomplish. I'm sure they're stuck paying a homophobic crybaby to sit on his ass. I used to like Tim Thomas. I still think he's a great goaltender, but unfortunately he's proven to be a crappy person IMO. Chiarelli needs to work his contracts a little better. I understand wanting to hold on to a core group, but some guys just aren't worth the money. Oh well. Going to be an interesting season.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 15, 2012)

Bene288 said:


> The B's have the least cap space available. I heard the Bruins were trying to appeal to the NHLPA about the whole Thomas situation. I'm not sure what they'll accomplish. I'm sure they're stuck paying a homophobic crybaby to sit on his ass. I used to like Tim Thomas. I still think he's a great goaltender, but unfortunately he's proven to be a crappy person IMO. Chiarelli needs to work his contracts a little better. I understand wanting to hold on to a core group, but some guys just aren't worth the money. Oh well. Going to be an interesting season.



yup on everything you've said.

Amazing how things change in a year as a Boston sports fan.  1 year ago today

Bruins - cup champs, Tim Thomas a hero who gets talked about in conversations reserved for Russell, Bird, Williams, Orr, Brady etc.
Celtics - lost in the playoffs, but optimism for the upcoming season with a healthy squad and Jeff Green one more year into the system.
Red Sox - absolutely killing it and living up to the hype of "easy 100 win team" with the Gonzalez and Crawford additions 
Patriots - Always optimism with Brady / Belichik at the wheels

one year later

Bruins - Thomas a distraction all season and an even bigger distraction now that the season is done, Bruins bounced early in the playoffs
Celtics - couldn't get it done and missed the finals.  Good guy Ray Allen splits town to partner with the arch rival Heat.  I will say it was one of the best "losing" and inspirational playoff performances of all time.  This spring was a great time to be a Celtic fan.  But, hopes aren't very high for next season.  Team is older, Heat and Thunder are the same teams, Lakers add Howard.
Patriots - choked in the Superbowl AGAIN against a NY team.  Still optimistic for the upcoming season, but they really need to get a ring now. If they don't win another Superbowl, the memory of the Pats 3 Superbowls will be equally shadowed as the team that went 18 and 1 as well as losing again when they had their shot at redemption.
Red Sox - I don't even want to talk about it. When I heard Pesky died yesterday, the first thing I thought was how sad it was he left us during the most disappointing season I can ever recall as a Red Sox fan.


----------

